# Gear box for a 618 ?



## westsailpat (May 8, 2018)

A friend of mine showed me this .
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/51/7158.pdf


----------



## RandyM (May 8, 2018)

Cool! Make your own.


----------



## clif (May 9, 2018)

You might want to check out this thread, QC Gearbox on Craftsman 618??

This qcgb is designed specifically for the 618.  

The one you posted the link to is for the 10 inch lathe if i remember right.  The image of the lathe is not a 618 I know that for sure, the countershaft handle is on the wrong side of the headstock.



BTW If you are interested, PM me, I have plans from Jul-Dec 1991 modeltec in pdf format for the qcgb designed to fit the 618.  I do not know if the copywrite  for the mag is still in effect.  If it is not I would be willing to put the pdf in the files section.


----------



## wa5cab (May 10, 2018)

I don't know but I'll check.


----------



## wa5cab (May 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, that issue and its contents are (unless there is blanket permission given in the issue, which is highly unlikely) still under Copyright.  So we can't put it in Downloads.  FWIW, if you wanted to pursue it and write to the publisher and/or the author and request permission and receive a "OK" answer, then it would be OK.  But that would be some trouble to go to and unlikely to result in an "OK".   What you do off-site is none of our business or course.


----------



## wa5cab (May 10, 2018)

Unlike for the 10" and maybe 12", I've never heard of any commercial offerings for a QCGB for the 618.


----------



## westsailpat (May 10, 2018)

I wrote a note on clifs' post , maybe I forgot to hit post reply . Anyhow yes clif that is not a 618 and probably a 10", It is my opinion that while that GB was intended for a 10" Atlas the print is also a inspiration for anyone wanting to under take the task for any type of lathe needing a GB . Just out of curiosity I would like to see one on a 618 .


----------



## wa5cab (May 12, 2018)

Possibly your note got lost in the shuffle as we moved to a new server.  In any case, the article you gave the link to is in fact for an Atlas 10".  I would swear that I've seen a similar one for the 618, which is probably where I mis-identified this one at first.


----------



## clif (May 13, 2018)

westsailpat pm me and I'll email you the 618 plans I have which include photos of a completed qcgb on a 618


----------



## westsailpat (May 14, 2018)

Hi clif , I would PM you but I don't know how . Can you post some pictures here ? I would like to look at it but I have no intention of building one . At the moment I'm concentrating on getting my lathe convenient to use . The other day I put new bushings in the head stock and installed a on / off switch . Next up get my collet sys. working and make some travel indicator mounts .  OK this is funny speaking of linear measurement , I bought a cheapie set of 6" calipers off the bay the other day they were so bad it was laughable . I bought one a few yrs. back and it finally died (electronics) but it was amazing ground quality (dam those Chinese) so I was expecting the same haha this one looked like it had been ground with a chain saw . Well at least the thing moved back and fourth and the digi readout worked , so I'm thinking cut the jaws and ears and the depth rod off and now I have a X read out for the lathe or Z for the drill press . Mark .


----------



## wa5cab (May 15, 2018)

To start a PM thread with a specific individual, quickest way is to click on their User ID anywhere on the site, and in the window that appears, click on Start Conversation.


----------



## clif (May 16, 2018)

I PMed him.


----------



## clif (May 16, 2018)

westsailpat check your inbox at the top of the page.


----------



## westsailpat (May 16, 2018)

OK clif , got it but funny thing it showed up in my Alerts not my Inbox .


----------



## wa5cab (May 16, 2018)

It should have shown up in your Alerts as well as in Conversations.


----------



## westsailpat (May 16, 2018)

Hey Robert , it didn't  show up in Conversation , only Alerts . Anyhow lets see what clif sends and maybe you can add it to down loads . I'm not so great on the computer , so you'll have to walk me through it . Hopefully we can see it right here too . Also for me to send a PM it would help if it said click here to send a PM rather start  conversation  ( after you click on the avatar ) . It could be said it's the same thing , and I know that now .


----------



## wa5cab (May 16, 2018)

Yeah, "Conversation" is another of those mealy-mouthed millennial words like "experience" that I have learned to hate.  Unfortunately, programmers have to make changes just to justify remaining employed.  

I'll log in as you and see whether or not I can figure out what happened.  After I eat lunch.

In the mean time, one of the members instead of just putting in in the original thread started a new thread and attached an .XLS file containing the chart.  However, I have a question about some of the numbers shown so you might wait until we sort that out before going to the trouble to make a printed copy to put onto your machine.  And I will convert it to a PDF and put it into Downloads as soon as the questions are settled.


----------



## wa5cab (May 16, 2018)

Mark,

It wasn't a PM (Conversation) that he sent you last night, but a profile post.  To get to it, either click on Alerts and scroll down to last night and click on the Profile post, or click on your User ID in the top tool bar and in the left pane, click on Profile.  I guess that you could consider it another form of PM, although I almost never use it.


----------



## westsailpat (May 16, 2018)

OK , all is good clif came through with the PDF . It would be a spectacular under taking to say the least . To construct this box in a decent amount of time IMO you would need a crew and a CNC mill would be handy . Anyhow I have asked clif if it's OK (copy rights?) to post it here and save it to down loads . To tell you the truth when I had my shop and if a guy came in and asked me to build this , seriously I think I would have declined .


----------



## westsailpat (May 18, 2018)

clif's GB , this one I think is awesome because IMO it just looks like it fits , and still uses the original gear cover door . Thanks clif , Mark .


----------



## westsailpat (May 18, 2018)

PDF for 618 GB 
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...1&disp=inline&realattid=f_jh9lwk7b0&safe=1&zw


----------



## francist (May 18, 2018)

is there an error with that link? It just takes me to a sign up page for a Gmail account.

-frank


----------



## westsailpat (May 18, 2018)

Hmmm , I don't know Frank , it works when I left click on it . But I do have to click on the box icon to center it .


----------



## westsailpat (May 19, 2018)

Lol it will only work if you have gmail , I'm going to contact clif and see if he will post it .


----------



## francist (May 19, 2018)

Thanks Mark. I do have Gmail but I still can't get anywhere with the link.

-frank


----------



## westsailpat (May 19, 2018)

Sorry Frank ,this is strange  I have contacted clif and asked him to post it here and to Robert so he can save it to down loads .


----------



## westsailpat (May 21, 2018)

If you must build one you could contact this guy .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlas-618-...374278?hash=item3b0d9ba3c6:g:WVMAAOSwEBpaz-mp


----------



## wa5cab (May 22, 2018)

It's a nice box.  And apparently, it can also be built to fit the 3950 and 10100.  But you cannot build it with only a 6" lathe.  And it very definitely would not be a beginner's project, even if you had all of the machines needed.


----------



## westsailpat (May 22, 2018)

Has clif sent you the PDF Robert ? I have no idea why I could not get it to post , I mean I posted it  I could open it but no one else can . Any way they talked about the machines involved in the manufacture of the box , funny they didn't mention CNC . They talked about a Bridgeport and a rotary table and a decent lathe plus all the gears you need you could buy from Boston .


----------



## wa5cab (May 23, 2018)

Mark,

Yes, I received it OK.  For the benefit of all, I checked into the copyright question.  In the USA, the law changed in I believe it was 1978.  It is not retroactive, but the article that we are discussing appeared in 1991, so it's under the new rules.  In most cases, the new rule is until the death of the copyright holder plus 70 years.  So it won't be going into Downloads.  Even though H-M is legally a Non-Profit with an avowed educational purpose, I do not think that Fair Use applies as anyone who downloaded it would be presumed to be planning to build a QCGB from the directions and drawings, not learning how in general one would go about building a QCGB.

As for why we couldn't see it on the site that you uploaded it to, as I said before I don't have an account there.  It would be just like Downloads here.  If you don't have an H-M account, you cannot see Downloads.  

As for as why CNC machines weren't mentioned, the article came out a quarter of a Century ago.  At that time, I wsa spending several million dollars a year in machine shops mostly around Houston.  The larger and better heeled shops were just starting to get into Machining Centers, and the cost was well out of reach for the hobbyist.


----------



## 56type (May 23, 2018)

I might be interested in eventually building one for my 10100 Mk.2.


----------



## wa5cab (May 24, 2018)

See PM (Conversation).


----------

